# Signing off...



## Em26 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi all,

Well, after lots and lots of conversations, deliberating, and praying, we've decided to jump off the trying to conceive rollercoaster and.... apply to adopt!!! We're super excited and daunted, and, no doubt, I'll be spending lots of time on the adoption and fostering board!

Anyway, I know I've been a bit of a sporadic poster, but I've found this board so so helpful, supportive and just lovely! Thanks to Dibs and others for making me feel 'at home' here, and for helping me through my journey.

Please know I send this with love and prayers for all of you on your infertility journeys, it's long and hard and we need each other!!

So, thanks again for being such an awesome bunch of people,

Emily xx


----------



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

hey emily,

We haven't spoken I know but we are also starting the adoption process sometime in next few months hopefully - so see you on the adoption board! 

x


----------

